# Moved Back to Area



## BrandonH (Jul 14, 2016)

Howdy,

Recently moved back to the panhandle with my family from the Texas coast. I wanted to introduce myself, as I may be seeing you guys on the water. We live over in Shalimar.

I am looking for people to share the water with, I have a skiff but am happy to pole on other boats well. Definitely not looking for spots, just good company!

Shoot me a PM if you want to fish!

Brandon


----------



## BrandonH (Jul 14, 2016)

Some pics to accompany the into:



got into some bulls the other day


a little poon-age


----------

